# Diablo3 bestätigt und die Spielebranche zittert



## Venkman (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn Blizzard hustet, fallen andere vom Stuhl.

Es ist geschehen, Diablo3 wird kommen. Kein Release Termin bekannt und die Branche zittert. 
Einige Hack and Slay und MMo ´s sind in der Entwicklung. Nun wird die Timeline verglichen, soweit möglich.
Viele Spielefirmen bangen um ihre Millionen Inverstitionen. 
Keiner wird ihr Spiel kaufen, wenn auch nur ansatzweise zeitgleich Diablo3 rauskommen wird.
Das ist eines der großen Probleme der PC Spiele Industrie.
Es gibt einfach keine Spiele Firma, die Blizzard das Wasser reichen kann, KEINE!

Und das ist SCHLECHT! 
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Aber nein, wir alle müssen lange Jahre warten und würdige Nachfolger von Blizzard Titel zu bekommen. Und die können leider nur von Blizzard selbst kommen. 

All der ganze Kram, der auf dem Markt ist (HDRo, AOC und was weis ich noch) sind nix als Hoffnungen, die zertört worden sind , Strohhalme, die eingeknickt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es denn wirklich nicht machbar, in der Liga von Blizzard mitzumischen?

Sehr traurig für den Markt und auch für sie Spieler unter uns....

So long
Venkman


----------



## Mayroi (28. Juni 2008)

Hm.... das Problem ist wieviele Firmen haben die Zeit und das Geld was Blizzard und Activision hat? Blizzard katapultiert sich mit D3, SC und WoW Wotlk zur Numero Uno endgültig. Dann kommt lange Zeit nichts... Irgendwann kommt EA. Was machen die? Ballern jedes Jahr Spiele raus. Haben ihre Spielereihen und viel Kohle, nutzen aber die Zeit nicht. Dann kommen alle recht kleinen Firmen wie Funcom etc pp. Die haben nicht viel Geld, aber versuchen mit der nichtvorhandenen Zeit viel raus zu holen.

Im Grunde macht Blizzard eins richtig was aber ganz schnell zum Nachteil werden könnte bzw für alle anderen zum Nachteil werden würde: Sie bringen alle paar Jahre RICHTIGE BURNER raus und lassen sich Zeit. Sie müssen in die Zukunft investieren Zeit investieren und riskieren einige Dinge. ABER sie haben nen Händchen dafür. 

Und das Blizzard Activision die NR ist und bleibt sieht man an der Marketingstrategie für Diablo und 4 Jahre geheimhaltung. Irgendwann wird vielleicht der Fall kommen das Blizzard am Boden ist, das wird aber in 20 Jahren sein frühestens und bis dahin die NR1 zu sein wird ihnen nicht schwer fallen.


----------



## the Dragonfist (28. Juni 2008)

du bisst aber  pessimistisch

und für mich ist z.b. herr der ringe online keine enttäuschung, ich spiele es wirklich gerne 
mir gefällt die story und die grafik usw. .  es passt einfach zu mir.

und trotzdem freue ich mich auf diablo 3 ohne zu sagen schmeist den rest weg diablo ist das spiel schlecht hin.

es wird ein gutes spiel (vielleicht besser als andere) und damit hat sich das.

mfg Orandur aka the Dragonfist


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

es ist einfach tatsache das nach d2 kein hack and slay game mehr ran kam ... es haben es unzählige versucht z.B sacred, und und und


----------



## Helix (28. Juni 2008)

Nein ist es nicht ...

Weil die Leute ja so Dumm sein und auf genau diese Spiele warten ! 

Nehmen wir mal ein beliebtes Beispiel :  AoC vs. WoW

Wer kennt es nicht.
Alle stürtzen sich auf AoC mit den Erwartungen von WoW im Stadium von 3 Jahren Entwicklung.
Nun die meisten kauften sich AoC und installierten es mit voller Freude.
Nun der erste Schock !!!!
Der PC geht in die Knie... Grakas gehen flöhten und so weiter.
Eingie motzten rum da sie anscheinend die Min. Anforderung erfühllen würden und das Spiel nur rumlaagen würde.
Man diskriminiert den achso schlechten Support von Funcom.
Keiner denkt daran das der Vergleich AoC und WoW (im jetztigen Stadium ) total absurd ist.
Denn MMO wird erst mit der Zeit gut, ob jetzt Funcom oder Blizzard dahinter steht spielt keine Rolle da all diese Leute 1a Leute sind die wissen das es hier a) um Kunden geht und b) es um massig viel Geld geht.
Es wird gemotzt das AoC nicht so eine grosse Schnittstelle für Addons hat ... Es ist ja auch nicht WoW oder ? 
Leute fragen nach Charaktertransfers... mal im ernst Leute wann kahm der Kostenplichtige Transfer in WoW ? Aber sicher nicht mit Realese ...
Viele Leute nehmen das Top MMO in JETZTIGER Zeit und vergleichen es mit neuen MMO's die Realeset werden.
Es ist vorproprammiert das solche Leute total enttäuscht sind, da ein neu Realestes Spiel niemals 3 Jahre entwicklung eines anderen MMO's wegmachen kann.
Was mich persöndlich aber am meisten stört ist das als WoW realeset worden ist, keiner irgendwie was zum motzten hatte... auch bei Blizzard gabs Probleme und viele Bugs die weg gefixxt worden sind.
( Es können ja alle jetzt sagen nicht so viele wie es in AoC gibts ... so drehen wir uns schönn im Kreis und bla bla bla ) 
Ich will hier nochmals erwähnen das eigentlich das interessanteste in AoC noch garnicht richtig funktioniert .... ( man kann es jetzt so oder so verstehen wie man will ) 
Und zwar meine ich die Belagerungen !!! Ja gut sie fressen momentan vieleicht ein bisschen zuviel Hardware ... aber daran kann man arbeiten wie an allem an einem MMO.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut als Blizzard BWL eingepatcht hat. Da waren übrigens lange die Bosse verbuggt... wollts nur mal so einhüsteln.
Schlussendlich ist es jedem seine eigene Entscheidung was er Spiel und wer er damit unterstützt.
Ich habe mich für AoC entschieden und zwar nicht wegen dem Spiel sondern weil die Idee die hinter dem Spiel steckt mich anspricht.
Das Kampfsystem finde ich sehr erfrischend und die Instanzen mit lvl 80 werden sicher auch net.
Niemand hat gesagt das AoC ein WoW Killer wird ! 

So das ist meine Meinung dazu warum das Blizzard keine Konkurenz hat ! Weil die Kunden ( IHR ) die Konkurenz vonallene dazu bewegt nicht gegen Blizzard zu ziehen.
Da ihr lieber das Spiel von Blizzard kauft anstatt von sonst jemandem !

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass an Diablo 3 und in 3 Jahren kommt dann sicherlich Diablo 4 raus.... *Ironie off*

Gruss Helix

ps. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten.


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keine Spiele Firma, die Blizzard das Wasser reichen kann, KEINE!



Seh ich anders. Ich fand die Warcraftteile und Diablo langweilig, ähnliches mit Starcraft. Wow ist ganz respektabel.

Es wird immer Leute geben die einfach einen anderen Geschmack haben.


----------



## Melonni (28. Juni 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> es ist einfach tatsache das nach d2 kein hack and slay game mehr ran kam ... es haben es unzählige versucht z.B sacred, und und und



Also ich finde Titan Quest hat sich sehr gut geschlagen. Schätze mal Mythos wird auch der Knaller werden aber naja Diablo hat halt (genau wie wow) sachen in das genre rein gebracht was es nicht gab bzw besser gemacht.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Wir kaufen Spiele von Blizzard weil sie GUT sind, niedrige Hardware anforderungen haben (dafür eine net so bombastische Grafik aber sie erfüllt immer ihren zweck) und weil blizzard selbst für Spiele die 10 (!!!) (Starcraft...) immernoch patches bringt, ein anderer Producer hätte da längst nach 5 Jahren keine mehr rausgebracht!
Und Blizzard ist die Spieleschmiede schlechthin seit Jahren und nicht erst seit WoW


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> So das ist meine Meinung dazu warum das Blizzard keine Konkurenz hat ! Weil die Kunden ( IHR ) die Konkurenz vonallene dazu bewegt nicht gegen Blizzard zu ziehen.
> Da ihr lieber das Spiel von Blizzard kauft anstatt von sonst jemandem !
> 
> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass an Diablo 3 und in 3 Jahren kommt dann sicherlich Diablo 4 raus.... *Ironie off*
> ...



ich hab mir sehr wohl AOC gekauft ... extra sogar EA und CE ... und ich war entäuscht obwohl ich noch gar nicht so lange WoW spiele ... aber s war schon damals auch so als ich D2 gespielt habe ... hatte keine lust mehr ... OK probiern wa was anderes aus ... sacred, titan quest ... und und und aber es hat einfach nix das spielgefühl gehabt was D2 vermitteln konnte ... und auch die Story ..


----------



## Melonni (28. Juni 2008)

Naja das Blizz Starcraft patcht ist kein wunder was würden die ganzen Turnierspieler machen wenn Blizz das spiel egal wäre?


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard hustet, fallen andere vom Stuhl.
> 
> Es ist geschehen, Diablo3 wird kommen. Kein Release Termin bekannt und die Branche zittert.
> Einige Hack and Slay und MMo ´s sind in der Entwicklung. Nun wird die Timeline verglichen, soweit möglich.
> ...



Wie bist du denn drauf?
Ich hab kein Problem damit das Blizz Spiele leader ist.
So lange mir die Games spass machen und sie wirklich gut sind juckt mich das nicht.
Außerdem ist es immernoch Geschmacksache was man zockt, WAR ist ein großer konkurent von WoW
und ich weiss garnicht was du für Probleme damit hast.
Lass die guten Leute doch gute Spiele machen, wenn die anderen das können
dann wird deren Ware auch gekauft. Nur kommt halt nichts.
Blizz hat sich das schon irgendwie verdient, darüber solltest du auch ma Nachdenken!

Ich glaub z.B. nicht das Blizzard jemals einen Shooter rausbringen wird der einem CoD
oder HL gerecht wird.


----------



## Sarrius (28. Juni 2008)

Ich kann dir daruf eine relativ einfach antwort geben, es sind die Menschen (Mittarbeiter) die denn unterschied ausmachen. Meist ist es so das Studios Mittarbeiter wie Sklaven behandeln, am anfang einer Produktion hat man 20 Mittarbeiter und geht zum ende hin auf 50+ hoch. Sobald Titel 1 fertig ist, sind 30 Mittarbeiter überflüssig und werden gefeuert, kosten ja Geld. Für die Konzeption von Titel 2, falls nicht das gesamte studio vom Publisher dicht gemacht wird, braucht man halt nur ein paar Leute. Wenn es in die Produktion geht wird wieder eingstellt.

Zudem haben bei vielen studios die Mittabreiter keine wirkliche freiheit, dort wird nach Schema F gearbeitet und viel *gegägelt*. Folge, unmotivirte Mittarbeiter = schlechte Produkte. Das ist fast überall so, wo Banken oder BWL'ler mit im Spiel sind.

Ein paar machen es halt anders und haben meist damit auch mehr erfolg, aber Blizz ist in jeder hinsicht eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Und blizzard weiß wie man gescheite Fortsetzungen macht, nicht so wie EA.... 
Obwohl UbiSoft langsam auhc so wird *seufz*


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> So das ist meine Meinung dazu warum das Blizzard keine Konkurenz hat ! Weil die Kunden ( IHR ) die Konkurenz vonallene dazu bewegt nicht gegen Blizzard zu ziehen.
> Da ihr lieber das Spiel von Blizzard kauft anstatt von sonst jemandem !
> 
> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass an Diablo 3 und in 3 Jahren kommt dann sicherlich Diablo 4 raus.... *Ironie off*
> ...




Schon irgendwie aus der Luft gegriffen oder?
Es gibt 1000 Whine threads in denen nach neuen Games geschrien wird, weil man was neues möchte.
WoW war gut ist gut aber einfach schon durchgekaut, davon gibts Tausend Berichte.
Die Masse der Leute unter anderem auch ich und meine Gilde/Freunde haben andere mmorpgs getestet,
unter anderem auch games wie Hdro oder Guildwars. Aber davon spricht uns halt nichts an und wirklich gut
sind die meisten Spiele eh nicht. Das gilt auch für andere Genre's.
Starcraft/Warcraft/Diablo sind an Perfektion kaum zu überbieten, und werden deshalb gezockt.
Allerdings spiele ich trotzdem sehr gerne Company of Heroes CoD und andere Games
auch wenn sie nicht von Blizzard sind sie sind gut und werden zu recht gekauft

Es liegt also nicht an UNS das nichts kommt, sondern an den Firmen.
Ach und wenn es dann eine Firma schafft, dann wird sie auch gelobt, und blizz ist eine davon.


----------



## Netskater (28. Juni 2008)

Ich kann Tikume nur beipflichten.
D1 kannt ich schon als Demo... aber war was anderes da? Nein. DII - klar schau ich rein.
WoW....kennen viele die Situtaiton..ist was anderes da? Nicht in der Qualität.
An dieser Stelle hab ich mich entschlossen für Abogebühren wo sie in 3 Monatsturnus
1 komplettes neues Spiel verkaufen könnten....bis auf WoW Blizzard komplett abzuschwören.
Wird mal groß über Abogebühren der unterschiedlichen Anbieter diskutiert oder ne Vergleichsliste
gebaut? Nein - von demher würd mich auch keine D3 Abogebühren mehr wundern.




> Ist es denn wirklich nicht machbar, in der Liga von Blizzard mitzumischen?



Nichts einfacher als das, Du müßtest das Crysis-Team nur zu einen MMORPG Spiel im altertümlichen Stil überzeugen,
den Engine Vorsprung den die haben....oder auch andere....der ist schon enorm.
Ev. will man aber auch lieber nicht den Großen übern den Weg laufen...die könnten ihrerseits mit 
Produkte auf deren Sektor antworten...technisch ist das ev. leichter und schneller als bestehende
MMORPGs komplett umzuprogrammieren. 

Zu den anderen Spielen wie DAOC:

Die Grafik ist doch schon viel besser geworden, lasst der Kundschaft doch ne Demo mit letzten Stand,
verzichtet auf Abogebühren und holt das Geld ausschliesslich durch Spiel/Addon Verkauf rein.
Aber so schaut doch kaum einer mehr rein - ob die noch Abogebühren nehmen?

Zu AoC:
Es gab Druck sonst wären nicht 2 Klassen gestrichen worden und ein fester Termin bennannt worden.

Warum fährt man da nicht Abogebühren wenigstens auf die Hälfte runter bis man wesentliches geändert hat?
Ist große Kundschaft nicht langfristig besser? Unter den Gesichtspunkt hätt ich mir zumindest was
einfallen lassen.

Oder warum holt man nicht 1-2 Programmiercracks das Team unterstützen damit mal ebend das Ah in Betrieb
gehen kann?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen Schneefluch hätte in der gleichen Situtation nur bis Lvl 40 gemacht, auf ihren Standard
geachtet, das Endcontent schon mal spielbar gemacht und noch 2 x 10 lvl kostenlos zu gemacht und hätte irgendwann ein Lvl 70 dann 80 verkauft.....ich will damit sagen WENIGER kann durchaus mehr sein.

Zu Blizzard:

Die setzen sich selbst vors Spiel - auch am Wochenende lassen oder Feierabend lassen sie den Stift nicht
unbedingt fallen - als Gamertyp lassen die nichts drin was sie ebend selbst als groben Bug einordnen können.

Der Spiele sorgen bei jedem immer für ein sattes Erfolgserlebnis egal ob Diablo oder Wow, regelmäßig
gibts irgendwo normale bis besonders gute Drops die son Monster fallen lassen - und sind IMMER an der
Community dran. Sie erkennen Cheaten macht das Spiel kaputt .... in WoW wird ständig versucht die Welt
clean zu halten - auch wenn ihnen das nicht immer 100 prozentig gelingt - aber sie auch das wohl schon
lang marktführen. In WoW....40 Mann Raids ah das dauert ja immer - BC zack 25, in BC wir sehen die 25
er Inis nie - zack WoTLK 25 er Highends Inis normal als 10er spielbar.

*- Schneefluch achtet also auf Cheater, Erfolgserlebnis, flüssiges spielen, Einsteigerfreundlichkeit und Community - viel mehr kann man ja auch fast nicht wollen*

Der Spielinhalt ala "du nicht nehmen Kerze" hätte damals auch leicht 15-40 Prozent von WoW abspringen lassen können, würden die anderen das fettmarkierte mehr beachten.


GW:
Ich kenn es nicht, weiss aber schon von hören das es sehr gut läuft und Spass macht ohne Abogebühren.
Von Demo oder so hab ich noch nix mitbekommen. Marketing?

Warhammer:
Sucht sich schon mal den Teil raus wo die Leute am meisten Spass haben Pvp, holt spezielle Programmtester 
spricht jetzt schon aktiv mit der Community ohne das ein Test läuft....also denen geb ich größte Chancen.

Ich schätze auf Buffed gibts viele Spieler die bestimmt noch viel bessere Vorschläge haben.

*
Es kommt ja der Nachfolger von Sacred, der ist bestimmt genial da die deutsche Spieleschmiede auch
für Qualität bekannt ist - Scared 1 hab ich erst ganz spät gespielt - die Firma heist ascaron oder so ähnlich -
ich denke die können ganz locker mit D3 mithalten. Ich hoffe Buffed informiert uns dann von einer frei zu
gänglichen Demo als erstes.    http://www.ascaron.com *

Da gibts auch Demos von auf der Seite - und man kann sich von Qualität überzeugen...nur das Marketing halt.


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Juni 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keine Spiele Firma, die Blizzard das Wasser reichen kann, KEINE!
> 
> Und das ist SCHLECHT!
> Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Aber nein, wir alle müssen lange Jahre warten und würdige Nachfolger von Blizzard Titel zu bekommen. Und die können leider nur von Blizzard selbst kommen.



Das muss man ersteinmal schauen.

Blizzard hängt jetzt nun schon seid 6 Jahren, seid Warcraft 3, wohl an einer  Reihe von Spielen, haben es bis heute gerade mal geschafft WoW heraus zu bringen, welches nur bedingt ein gutes Spiel war aber den MMORPG-Markt flächendeckend abzugrasen und so komerziell sehr erfolgreich war und ist. 

Jedoch darf man nicht vergessen, dass nach Diabolo 2 viele Entwicker zu Hellgate gegangen sind und somit Diabolo 3 zum großteil wohl nicht von dem Erfolgmachter programmiert wird. Dementsprechend müssen die Spiele, die sich Starcraft 2 und Diabolo 3 nennen erstmal beweisen ob sie mit der spielerischen Klasse ihrer extrem berühmten Vorgänger mithalten können.

Fakt ist für mich dass Blizzard zur Zeit eher vom Ruhm vergangener Spielejuwelen lebt und sich bei ihren Spielen anstrengen sollte damit dieser Ruhm gewart bleibt


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Das Battle.net war bisher immer kostenfrei wollte ich nur mal so anmerken daher denke ich das DIII keine Abogebühren haben wird


----------



## Nibbelsche (28. Juni 2008)

also mal ganz ehrlich...

10 mio wow spieler warten auf den release von wow und was passiert? die kündigen diablo 3 an...wenn das mal nicht nen eigentor war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab vor jahren mal diablo 1 angespielt und fand es ehrlich gesagt sterbens langweilig...aber vielleicht fehlts mir auch nur an phantasie um das so toll zu finden...da find ich super mario aufregender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich denke nicht das die branche zittern muss, denn 1. dauert es wahrscheinlich noch jahre bis es erscheint und 2. gibt es da draußen auch noch genug andere spiele die ihren reiz haben und somit tausende von spielern begeistern können.

genau so wie es bei aoc ist...immo noch sehr verhasst aber auch die werden es irgendwann schaffen sich "oben" festzusetzen...denn nur weil blizzard auf der verpackung steht muss es nicht automatisch das non+ultra sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Juni 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das muss man ersteinmal schauen.
> 
> Blizzard hängt jetzt nun schon seid 6 Jahren, seid Warcraft 3, wohl an einer  Reihe von Spielen, haben es bis heute gerade mal geschafft WoW heraus zu bringen, welches nur bedingt ein gutes Spiel war aber den MMORPG-Markt flächendeckend abzugrasen und so komerziell sehr erfolgreich war und ist.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen. 
Der Threadersteller sollte sich lieber ersteinmal ein wenig in der Spieleszene umsehen, bevor er solche waghalsige Aussagen öffentlich kund tut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. Juni 2008)

Nun, Blizzard hat ein außergewöhnliches Konzept - DAS ist ihr Vorteil. Sie nehmen kaum etwas wirklich brechend Ernst und wirken eher selber sehr verspielt (siehe die letzten Tage das Logorätsel). 

Mit Diablo, Starcraft und Warcraft hat Blizzard Spiele erschaffen die eine grandiose Fangemeinde angesammelt haben. 

Und vorallem: Sie machen keinen halbgaren Kram! Diablo 3 ist bei der Ankündigung dermaßen weit fortgeschritten, das man schon Spielszenen sehen konnte. Kein billiger Vorgerenderter Trailer oder dergleichen. 

Und: sie bleiben sich treu! Diablo ist ein Hack&Slay, das war es immer und wird es immer bleiben. Sacred, Loki und Hellgate London haben es versucht und sind derbe gescheitert. Vorallem letzteres war eine riesen Enttäuschung. Gleiches gilt für die Starcraft und Warcraft Reihe.

Andere Firmen machen viele elementare Fehler: Die letzten Spiele die erschienen sind waren zumeist SEHR verbuggt und wenn überhaupt von der Grafik wirklich ansprechend. Blizzard macht es genu anders herum. Sie setzen weniger auf Grafikhype sondern mehr auf ein gutes Gesamtergebniss und nehmen sich die Zeit dafür die sie brauchen.

Z.B. der Release von Gothic 3. Gute 3 Monate mehr Zeit und das Spiel wäre 1A gewesen, aber nein. JoWood drängt Piranhja Bytes zu einer verfrühten Veröffentlichung und es kommt ein Spiel in die Läden das gerade mal Beta Status hat.

Es gibt mehr als genug Beispiele dafür was Blizzard richtig macht. Aber die absolute NR. 1 sind sie nicht. Im Strategiebereich gibt es z.B. Command&Conquer gegen Starcraft. Rennspiele? Blizzard und ein RENNSPIEL (also mit Autos, nicht WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)?


----------



## Magickevin (28. Juni 2008)

Ich besauf mich wenn d3 da ist und versuch mich dann durch übelst große Monstergruppen zu schnetzeln^^
das war wohl mit das beste an D2


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

ganz einfach kein spiel konnte
seit diablo2 das spiel übertrumpfen!
das ist nunmal so blizz hat sich nen ruf aufgebaut und blizz wird diesem ruf einfach auch
mit jedem spiel gerecht!
oder sag mir n spiel von blizz das zum erscheinungstag nicht auf hochglanz poliert war!


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade wieviele Spiele es noch geschafft haben die 4 (in Worten "vier") Millionen Grenze verkaufter Exemplare zu knacken. 

Und wenn Masse im Falle von PC-Spielen nicht auch für Qualität steht, dann weiß ich es auch nicht. Vielleicht fangen andere Spieleschmieden nicht gleich das nervöse Zucken an, oder klagen über unkontrolliertes Wasser lassen aber man wird sich ganz genau anschauen was Blizzard da auf den Markt schmeissen wird, denn dem Vergleich zum Genreprimus hat man sich schon bei Diablo II nicht verwehren können. 

Diablo III wird die Latte für Qualität wieder ein Stückchen höher legen und wenn nicht laufe ich nackt durchs Forum.


----------



## Shalvak (28. Juni 2008)

Hm Weihnachten 2008 halt ich persönlich für nicht so sehr wahrscheinlich.
Das betrifft jetzt auch gar nicht den derzeitigen Entwicklungsstand, bei dem wir uns nicht wirklich sicher sein können, wie weit D3 nun wirklich fertig ist, sondern vielmehr die Tatsache dass Dezember auch das 2. WoW-Addon rauskommen soll. Wenn du Leute bei Blizzard nun nachdenken, und das tun sie, wie sie uns immer wieder beweisen, werden sie wohl nicht 2 Monster-Spiele/Addons in einen so knappen Zeitfenster nacheinander rausbringen. Also schätz ich mal dass Blizzard das immer so um ein Quartal verschieben wird sprich 
Q4 2008 : WotLK
Q1 2009 : SCII
Q2 2009 : D3 ?!


----------



## Gfreeman (28. Juni 2008)

Netter Thread - auch ich bin Blizzard - Fan, 

dennoch: Auch andere Schmieden machen alles gut. Eine wurde noch nicht erwähnt, was ich hiermit nachholen möchte:

Rockstars - jüngstes Beispiel: GTA 4

Auch die lassen sich wie Blizzard Zeit, Spiele erst dann auf den Markt zu bringen, wenn diese nahezu bugfrei sind.

Will damit nur sagen, dass Blizzard kein Monopol besitzt im Bereich "Gute Qualitätssicherung".

Wenn GTA 4 als PC-Version erscheint, werde ich es mir genauso unkritisch sofort kaufen wie ich es bei Starcraft 2 und auch bei Diablo 3 tun kann.

Mein Thread soll nur ne kleine Ergänzung sein zu Blizzards erfolgreichem Konzept.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Stress0056 (28. Juni 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir kaufen Spiele von Blizzard weil sie GUT sind, niedrige Hardware anforderungen haben (dafür eine net so bombastische Grafik aber sie erfüllt immer ihren zweck) und weil blizzard selbst für Spiele die 10 (!!!) (Starcraft...) immernoch patches bringt, ein anderer Producer hätte da längst nach 5 Jahren keine mehr rausgebracht!
> Und Blizzard ist die Spieleschmiede schlechthin seit Jahren und nicht erst seit WoW




genau dass ist es die hardware ich hab seit Einem jahr neuen pc cpu:Q6600 Ram 2 GB und ne geforce 8600 gts (bald Fleicht Ne geforce 8800 gt oder gts^^ 

und konnt mal wow in voller bracht zocken^^ 

Ich hat voheer noch alten P4 2ghz 1 Gb dazugekauft zu 256 mb und Ne geforce 4 .... mx oder so was und ich konntes noch alles auf mitteln zocken mit 20 25 fps und Der ist inzwischen 6 7jahre halt!! 

Und aoc hdo .... die brauchen alle pc von weiss ich 1000£ ? dass es Auf hoch lauft Die grafik? ich glaub nicht jeder hat dass geld da Zu so Wie ich Konnt mir letzes jahr mal neue pc Leisten^^  nach 6 jahren^^ oder 7XD

Draum Glaub ich ist Es halt So Dass immer noch meher leute wow zocken Weil es keinen pc für 1000£ braucht^^ und Es leuft auch super Wow one einen pc Wie mein ........zeigt^^


----------



## Mayroi (28. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Diablo III wird die Latte für Qualität wieder ein Stückchen höher legen und wenn nicht laufe ich nackt durchs Forum.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 YEAH mach mal...


klar gibts es auch hier Leute die die Spiele von Blizzard nicht toll fanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und AoC oder Titel von EA besser finden. Wird man überall finden. Aber das sind einzelne. Man muss die Gesamtheit nehmen...

und nicht im Diablo 3 jetzt WoW mit AoC vergleichen... ganz ehrlich ich bin kein pessimist und ich finde beide Spiele gut(haben ihre Vor und Nachteile)... Aber AoC wird an den Erfolg von WoW nicht anknüpfen können so leicht... wenn überhaupt nur in die Nähe kommen...

Also? BlizzActi hat gegen Funcom gesiegt... auch wenn viele AoC toll finden So sind die Geschmäcker.

Und zu anderen Gamesschmieden beweist BlizzActi einfach: Masse und Klasse sind 2 paar Schuhe. Blizz macht keine Massenspielen(also jedes jahr 5 neue), aber sie machen Spiele micht Klasse bzw die Geld bringen und genau da ankommen wo sie hinsollen.


----------



## FlixFlux (28. Juni 2008)

Man bedenke wie Blizzard einst in die Spielebranche eingestiegen ist. Sie haben genau so
wie andere Entwickler auch mal ganz klein angefangen. Damals noch unter dem Namen 
Silicon & Synapse gegründet von 3 Studenten, befassten sie sich mit Handlanger-Arbeiten 
für andere Entwickler Firmen.
1992 erschienen dann erstmal unter Eigenregie die Spiele ''Rock'n'Roll Racing''
sowie ''The Lost Vikings'', die für Furore sorgten und vorherrschende Jump'n'Runs 
wie Commander Keen in die Bredouile lockten. Die Jungs haben es halt zu Recht geschafft, 
sich einen Thron in der Spieleindustrie zu schaffen, von dem sie so leicht keiner 
stoßen kann.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

ich sag euch blizz wird erst sterben wenn es keine pc spiele mehr geben wird!


----------



## Rinkon (28. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> genau dass ist es die hardware ich hab seit Einem jahr neuen pc cpu:Q6600 Ram 2 GB und ne geforce 8600 gts (bald Fleicht Ne geforce 8800 gt oder gts^^
> 
> und konnt mal wow in voller bracht zocken^^
> 
> ...




Sorry,aber das mit den 1000€ ist maßlos übertrieben. PC-Hardware ist in den letzten Monaten immer billiger geworden. Für 500€ bekommst du einen guten Gamer PC(selber zusammengestellt,nicht aus dem MM oder Saturn). Crytek verspricht,dass Crysis Warhead auf einem 400€ PC sehr gut aussehen und flüssig laufen soll.
WoW ist natürlich das Musterbeispiel für geringe Hardwareanforderungen,aber das ist wohl ein sehr kleiner Vorteil,den WoW gegenüber HDRO hat,da diese Spiele eben auch noch etwas buggy sind.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (28. Juni 2008)

also ich hab auch damals d2 bis zum unfallen mit allen chars gezockt
es war genauso wie nen spiel sein sollte
einsteiger freundlich
leicht zu bedienen
und fesselt von der ersten bis zur letzten minute
obwohl man ja an sich immer das gleiche macht^^

dann hab ich warcraft 3 gezockt
ich kannte vorher die teile nicht
da ich aber strategiespiele mag 
dacht zockts es mal
und wieder das gleiche 
einsteigerfreundlich
gute spielelemente die in anderen rts net so vorkommen
und man will es einfach nur weiter zocken

in dieser hinsicht hat es blizzard einfach drauf in meinen augen
klar sie haben nie das rad groß neuerfunden 
doch was sie gemacht haben is einfach immer sehr gut gewesen

genauso wars mit wow
auch da is net alles neu erfunden und gabs vllt schon vorher
aber sie haben es salonfähig gemacht
vorher haben doch kaum leute mmos gezockt
die meisten haben mit wow angefangen
und wieder einfacher einstieg 
und man will immer weiter zocken


andere spiele haben das versucht nach zu machen oder ähnlich

teilweise is es auch ordentlich gelungen 
wie z.b titan quest und sacred
aber diese spiele kamen nie an d2 ran meiner meinung nach

btw. hab aoc (was spaß macht) und warte auf sacred 2

oder Diablo 3 is einfach der hammer


----------



## Galdos (28. Juni 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal ein beliebtes Beispiel :  AoC vs. WoW
> Alle stürtzen sich auf AoC mit den Erwartungen von WoW im Stadium von 3 Jahren Entwicklung.
> Nun die meisten kauften sich AoC und installierten es mit voller Freude.
> Nun der erste Schock !!!!
> ...



Nun, ich habe zwar AoC noch nicht gespielt (vielleicht später irgendwann mal) muss aber sagen, dass, soweit ich es gehört und gelesen habe, die Meinungen meist in die Richtung gehen, dass das Spiel schon jetzt ganz gut zu spielen ist, aber der nötige Feinschliff (den Blizz immer bei seinen Spielen vor Release reinbringt, auch bei WoW, z. B. Levelsucht und anspornendes Design) noch fehlt.
Kleinere Quest-,Handels- und andere Bugs sind nur natürlich, damit hätte ich auch als Spieler kein Problem , aber dass die Grafik nicht optimiert wurde oder bestimmte Features so gut wie gar nicht funktionieren oder gar nich erst implementiert wurden, obwohl sie versprochen wurden, würde ich auch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.
Ein neues Produkt auf dem Markt wird halt immer am Marktführer gemessen und das ist nun mal WoW. Wenn dann bei z. B. AoC Dinge fehlen, die bei WoW vorhanden sind (selbst wenn sie erst nach WoW-Release reingepatcht wurden), werden diese Dinge nun mal als Standard vorausgesetzt und deren Fehlen beklagt, was ich auch durchaus verstehen kann. Ich würde ja als Firma (Entwickler) auch kein der direkten Konkurrenz unterlegenes Produkt auf den Markt werfen, sondern lieber noch diese Features in einer soliden Qualität einbauen, außer ich kriege Druck von Investoren oder Geldsorgen.
Und dass am Anfang bei WoW keiner gemotzt hat ist so nicht ganz richtig. Es wurde sich nämlich z. B. massiv über den Ingame-Support (bzw. die langen Wartezeiten auf denselbigen) beschwert, heute wird rumgemotzt, warum GM´s nicht schon nach 5 Minuten antworten und es wird sich nicht daran erinnert wie es früher mal war. Und auch BWL ist so ´ne Sache, denn es wurde erst reingepatcht und wenn da einige Bosse buggy sind habe ich gerne ein Nachsehen mit den Entwicklern, denn (auch wenn ich kein Fachmann bin) ist es bestimmt nicht einfach, in eine laufende Software einen vollkommen perfekt funktionierenden 40er Raid-Dungeon zu integrieren, ohne groß angelegtes Beta-Testing und nur mit den firmeninternen Testern, die ja auch nur Menschen sind und was übersehen können. Außerdem rechnen viele Entwickler trotz Testern nicht mit dem oftmals schon kurios anmutenden Erfindungsreichtum der Spieler, wenn es darum geht, Spielmechaniken auszunutzen.

Nun ich könnte zwar jetzt noch mehr schreiben, aber mir fehlt die Lust dazu.

Bei einem letzten Punkt muss ich dir allerdings recht geben: dass die mangelnde Add-on-Kompabilität kritisiert wird, ist kaum zu verstehen, denn auch viele andere MMO´s (HdrO etc.) unterstützen kaum, wenn überhaupt, Add-ons, bieten dafür aber meist ein recht gutes eigenes System.



MfG


----------



## Apuh (28. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Diablo III wird die Latte für Qualität wieder ein Stückchen höher legen und wenn nicht laufe ich nackt durchs Forum.


Das will ich sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juni 2008)

> also mal ganz ehrlich...
> 10 mio wow spieler warten auf den release von wow und was passiert? die kündigen diablo 3 an...wenn das mal nicht nen eigentor war


Sollten sie etwa nochmal WotLK ankündigen wo doch schon jeder weiß, daß es in absehbarer Zeit kommen wird?
Außerdem ist D3 keine Konkurenz zu WoW weil es ein völlig anderes Spiel ist. Sicher gibt es Ähnlichkeiten (z.B. das Jagen und Sammeln von immer besserem Equip), aber es sind doch völlig verschiedene Welten da sich DIABLO doch eher (oder hauptsächlich) erstmal an Solo-Spieler richtet.

Aber mal zum Thema zurück:
Blizzard ist sicher nicht das non-plus-ultra in der Spielebranche. Sie sind die Nr.1 keine Frage, aber auch nur in den wenigen Genres die sie bedienen... also bei den *MMOs *und *Hack´n´Slay*´s (da D2 wohl immer noch eins der beliebtesten ist), aber was die Strategie angeht sind sie mit WarCraft 3 (StarCraft kenn ich nicht) sicher nicht an der Spitze, da gab es genug andere und bessere Games.

Mag vielleicht sein, daß es um einige große Hersteller ruhig geworden ist die früher regelmäßig einen Knaller nach dem andern rausgehauen haben (z.B. LucasArts), aber wenn man mal bedenkt mit welchem Aufwand moderne Spiele mitlerweile gemacht werden, wie lang Entwicklungszeiten beanspruchen und vor allem, wieviel Geld da auch reingesteckt wird, sollte man wohl auch nicht mehr erwarten, daß jedes Jahr mindestens 5 Mega-Games erscheinen. Die Messlatte liegt in vielen Genres ja mittlerweile schon (vor allem grafisch) extrem hoch.... man muß nur auch mal über den WoW-Tellerrand schauen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also es gibt schon noch wesentlich mehr als Blizzards eher mageres Angebot und genügend gute Spieleschmieden, die auch in Zukunft immer wieder für neues sorgen werden.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

hmm also ich muss sagen, ich spiele sehr gerne spiele von Valve aber auch Ubisoft oder Activision...(CoD4, CSS, RB6 Vegas2, Titan Quest u.v.m.)

Also ich denke nicht dass blizz den markt behherscht... Und wenn, dann wäre dass doch eher vivendi oder? weil ich meine Blizz gehört ja schließlich vivendi^^ die machen nur die arbeit... das geld kassiert aber vivendi...(ja ich weiß NICHT ALLES..)


LG


----------



## Legacy (28. Juni 2008)

der thread eröffner hat weitesgehend recht..

klar lässt sich bekanntlicherweiße über geschmack streiten, jedoch ist es so, dass Blizzard schon den (Main-)Markt beherrscht und das die größten Erfolge (gemessen an der Spielerzahl weltweit) von Blizz kamen und wieder kommen werden. Siehe Starcraft und WoW und ganz klar Diablo.

Jedoch darf man nicht vergessen, dass viele kleinere Firmen den eigentlichen Anstoß gegeben haben. Ich erinnere mich da an Anarchi Online (oder so ähnlich) eins der ersten MMO's.

Ohne solche Firmen wär Blizz heute auch nicht dass was sie sind.

Im Endeffekt sind in der heutigen Zeit alle "großen" Spiele-Entwickler erfolgreich..egal ob 1 oder 10 millionen Spieler, Gewinn wird immer erwirtschaftet. (fast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

so weit von mir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juni 2008)

Blizzard ist auch deshalb so erfolgreich, da sie zu ihren Spielen einfach tausende Zusätzliche Sachen bringen. Kartespiel, Bücher, Veranstaltungen (wwi), Turniere, und noch vieles mehr. Dadurch macht man es bekannt und hält die aktieven Spieler bei Laune. Auch diese Rätselbild wo sich alle gefragt haben was es ist. Damit haben sie bestimmt erreicht, dass sich 25% mehr Leute für die Wwi interessieren. Sacred un titan Quest wahren nicht schlecht, aber eben nicht so bekannt. Außerdem wenn schon viele Spieler bei einem Spiel sind, nehmen wir zB mal Diablo 2. Als ich damals damit angefangen habe, habe ich angefangen, weil 5 oder mehr Leute aus meiner damaligen Klasse damit angefangen haben. Hätten sie was anderes gespielt, wäre ich vermutlich damit einegstiegen. Wenn einmal viele leute dabei sind, werde es einfach immer mehr. Ich habe vor kurzem AoC angefangen, es macht trotz den bugs Spaß, aber nicht so viel wie Diablo2 oder WoW. Warum?? Weil ich niemanden sonst perönlich kenne , der es spielt. Meine Freunde zocken WoW Diablo2 Guild Wars HdRO. Wenn das private Umfeld das gleiche spielt wie du, macht es mehr Spaß. Deswegen überlege ich auch mit AoC aufzuhören, es ist einfach nicht das Selbe, nach dem heuteigen Tag haben schon 8 Bekannte verkündet, das sie auf jeden Fall Diablo3 spielen werden. Dann mit ihnen zusammen wird man es spielen, auch wenn es nich zu100% gut ist. 
Das ist mal meine Meinung zum Erfolg von Blizzard!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Juni 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> klar lässt sich bekanntlicherweiße über geschmack streiten, jedoch ist es so, dass Blizzard schon den (Main-)Markt beherrscht und das die größten Erfolge (gemessen an der Spielerzahl weltweit) von Blizz kamen und wieder kommen werden. Siehe Starcraft und WoW und ganz klar Diablo.



Welchen (Main-)Markt? Das einzigste aktuelle Spiel von Blizzard ist WoW. Im Strategiebereich haben sie derzeitig nur Warcraft 3 (6 Jahre alt) und Starcraft (10Jahre alt) im Rennen; und die beiden Spiele reichen sicher nicht aus, um den Strategiepart zu "beherrschen". Blizzard ist derzeitig einzig in der MMO-Branche Marktführer, das war's auch schon.


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

du must denken .. 6 jahre alt und sc 10 jahre alt ... und sie werden beide noch aktiv gespielt ... und jetzt sag mich noch das das nix heist ... beide habe noch ne sehr große community


----------



## Zla$h (29. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, dass Blizzard im Bereich PC Spiele schon den Markt in ihren genres anführt, aber die Spielebranche, wie sie im threadtitel angesprochen wird, beinhaltet auch alle Konsolen Spiele. Und da ist Blizzard nicht vertreten.

Und wer eher auf Spiele, die in der jetzigen Zeit spielen oder eine Mega-Grafik haben steht wird auch keinen gefallen an Blizzards Spielen finden, und ich denke dass das auch ein großer Teil der Gamergemeinschaft ist.


----------



## LeBeau (29. Juni 2008)

Blizzard hat einen Luxus, den nur wenige Hersteller haben - Zeit.

Das ist der Grund, wer seine Spiele ohne jeglichen Druck entwickeln kann, liefert halt auch Qualität ab.


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Irgendwann ist auch Blizzard nicht mehr in der Lage, einer anderen Entwicklerfirma das Wasser zu reichen. Ausserdem... was hat Blizzard eigentlich zu liefern? Sie bauen auf immer den drei gleichen Pferden auf. StarCraft, WarCraft, Diablo. Sie bauen einfach nur auf die Erfolge der Vorgänger auf, ganz einfach. Irgendwann ist die Thematik ausgelutscht, und keiner will mehr was mit den Spielen was zu tun haben (ich kann jetzt schon keine Trolle, Gnome, Nachtelfen, Blutelfen, Tauren, Orcs oder Draeneis mehr sehen, wenn ich ehrlich bin). Dann ist Blizzard auch mal gezwungen, neues zu schaffen. Und da werden sie sich früher oder später verzetteln. Ich stell mir jetzt schon vor, wie in einigen Jahren über ein neues Spiel von Blizzard hergezogen wird: 'Whoa, ein neues Blizz-Game, dass wird sicherlich drei Fortsetztungen mit je zwei Addons haben und dann machen sie ein MMO drauß'. Also baut Blizzard sich ein Schloss aus Sand, dass alsbald abreissen wird. Dann sind andere Spieleschmieden endlich wieder am Schachzug. Ausserdem werden auch neben den Blizzard-Games noch zahlreiche Knaller releast. Sie gehen nur im Strom unter. 

So far...


----------



## AngelusMortifer (29. Juni 2008)

Also was ich angetrunkenen kopfes seltsam finde ist das te blizzard als die spielefirma schlechthin darstellt, und um ehrlich zu sein lach ich mich darüber kaputt. Ich habe d1, d2, sc, wc2-3 bis zum durch den kopf gehen gezockt so auch wow. Aber genauso gut habe ich snes, n64, ps, ps2, xbox, xbox360 gespielt. und den thron hat aller spielefirmen hat blizzard ganz bestimmt nicht. vllt in ihrer kategorie, hack and slay und mmorpg. aber wc und sc sind nicht viel besser als die c&c reihe meiner meinung nach. aber in anderen kategorien hat blizzard nicht allzu viel zu suchen. Jedem Schuster seinen schuh aber nicht jeder schuster kann allle schuhe gleichgut flicken. überall gibt es herausragende spielefirmen und spiele und solch tolle Stühle gibt es in der spielebranche nicht mehr seit langer zeit. ein schlechtes spiel und du fliegst. Was wurde hellgate london gehypt und was kam raus, eigentlich ein flop. black and white 1 war genial, black and white 2 fanden viele wieder schlecht.
wow und diablo sind wirklich extrem herausragende pc spiele die im moment für die meisten das non plus ultra ihres genres sind, aber dadurch setzt blizzard sich selbst ein extrem hohes ziel, und jeder des d2 gezockt hat und auch andere hack and slays der weiß das es unzählige versucht haben aber es nicht geschafft haben. Wenn ihr mit diesem Post nicht übereinstimmt oder auch doch dann merkt ihr worum es geht. es ist subjektiv, meistens. aber wer sagt das blizzard der spielhersteller nr1 ist überall der sollte sich umschauen. in gewissen genres sind sie stark aber in anderen gibt es auch wieder bessere und wenn sie diablo 3 verhunzen (auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist, aber auch doch wahrscheinlich wegen der hohen anforderungen) sieht die welt wieder anders aus, also abwarten und tee trinken, und mal lost odyssey spielen^^.  sehr schönes spiel^^


----------



## Gias (29. Juni 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Und das ist SCHLECHT!
> Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Aber nein, wir alle müssen lange Jahre warten und würdige Nachfolger von Blizzard Titel zu bekommen. Und die können leider nur von Blizzard selbst kommen.
> 
> All der ganze Kram, der auf dem Markt ist (HDRo, AOC und was weis ich noch) sind nix als Hoffnungen, die zertört worden sind , Strohhalme, die eingeknickt sind
> ...



I loled hard
fanbois sind aber schon praktisch- spart kosten in der marketing abteilung

Blizzards diablo ist ein witz im vergleich zu Baldurs gate 2 vom tiefgang her
Mag sein das es das beste hack & slash ist aber es ist sicher nicht das beste spiel
ich persöhnlich würd einen neuen Zelda teil jedem anderen spiel vorziehen,
die hab ich nämlich auch immer durchgespielt anstatt bei 50% wegen langeweile aufzuhören


blizz spiele sprechen die breite masse an und sind qualitativ weit oben aber die krone der schöpfung sind sie sicher nicht


----------



## Kujasann (29. Juni 2008)

hm nunja wir reden ja jetzt hier auch nur von dem rpg genre ... ego shooter gibts auch noch und da ist z.b Valve oder Epic das was im rpg Blizzard ist. Im strategie genre ist es genauso da hat z.b. EA mit der c&c reihe die nase vorn
das kann man noch fortführen aber klar ist das blizzard auch nich unbedingt das non plus ultra ist. Funcom hat schon ein eisen im feuer und codemasters auch ...
leztenendes ist es alles eine sache des geschmacks wie hier schon oft gesagt 
aber eins kann ich euch sagen weder WoW noch d3 noch wc3 sind perfekte spiele machnche wurden meines erachtens mit der zeit schlechter (WoW wobei das auch geschmacksache ist)
wie dem auch sei 
hf+gl

lg kujasann


----------



## Donmo (29. Juni 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> I loled hard
> fanbois sind aber schon praktisch- spart kosten in der marketing abteilung
> 
> Blizzards diablo ist ein witz im vergleich zu Baldurs gate 2 vom tiefgang her
> ...


Baldurs Gate = RPG
Diablo = Hack&Slay

Du persönlich würdest Zelda und Baldurs Gate Diablo zwar vorziehen, aber damit kannst DU noch lange nicht beurteilen, was hier die Krone der Schöpfung ist. Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (29. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe es immer wieder. Viele verwechseln das Fanboy sein mit dem Spieler sein. Was ich damit meine? Nun ein Spieler kauft sich eine Vielzahl an Spielen und spielt sie, auch wenn eines mal nicht das Uberspiel ist. 
Vielleicht gefällt es einem besser als erwartet. Nur weil andere sagen ein Spiel sei Schlecht weil es nicht an Titel XY von Entwickler 0815 ran kommt heißt es nicht das es wirklich schlecht ist. Hier sprechen meist nur Fanboys die ihr geliebte Spielzeug verteidigen und überall sofort kratzbürstig reagieren wenn auch nur ein anderes Spiel als besser angesehen wird als ihr geliebtes Spiel.
Genau auch hier, ich zum Beispiel mag Age of Conan. Auch wenn es hier immer wieder heftige Attacken seitens der WOW Fanboys gibt. Mir ist das egal. Ich habe WOW lange gespielt. Es hat Spaß gemacht, definitiv. Aber ich bin ein SPIELER kein Fanboy. Ich brauche immer wieder Abwechslung und etwas neues als immer nur die selben Instanzen etc. abfarmen.
Dann such ich mir ein neues Spiel und gucke ob es mir Spaß macht, wenn nicht suche ich weiter. 
Und AoC macht mir derzeit Spaß. Aber auch da wird wieder die Zeit kommen wo es mich langweilt und dann kommt das nächste Spiel. EVE-Online habe ich nun auch fast 1 Jahr gespielt und nun erstmal mein Abo gekündigt.
Und noch eins, ich habe bis jetzt von Blizzard noch keinen Shooter gesehen. Da gibt es andere Hersteller die in diesem Genre Führend sind. Und ich spiele gerne mal Shooter. Oder Simulationen. Oder Runden Strategie. Oder RTS. Da gibt es außer Warcraft auch noch andere Hervorragende Spiele.
Aber die Fanboys mit ihren Scheuklappen sehen das nicht. Und trotzdem halten diese Fanboys sich für Spieler. Da sieht man mal wie falsch man mit Selbsteinschätzung liegen kann.
Ein Spieler schätzt die Abwechslung und den Reiz etwas neues auszuprobieren, auch auf die Gefahr hin öfters mal enttäuscht zu werden.
Aber lieber mal enttäuscht werden als ewig den Selben kram zu spielen.

So, das musste mal gesagt werden

Gnadelwarz - Ein PC-Spiele Spieler


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Ich schließe mich mal ein paar Meinungen hier an.

Diablo 1 und 2 waren gute Spiele die wirklich Spaß gemacht haben, und auch der dritte Teil wird wohl richtig gut werden.

Aber ich persönlich freue mich mehr auf neue Spiele und auch neue Spieleideen wie Mirror's Edge, Spore oder endlich mal Alan Wake.


----------



## Mayroi (29. Juni 2008)

vivendi activision und blizzard gehören zusammen... und ja stimmt alles nur mmorpgs... klar werden sie nie games wie FIFA 08 oder so haben aber darauf ist keine der firmen ausgelegt... und dieses ja sie führen nur mit einem spiel momentan... gut wc3 und sc sind aber hin oder her auch immernoch erfolgreiche und viel gespielte spiele... es geht nicht darum welches genre sie anführen....

nennt mal ein game was über jahre so erfolgreich ist oder war wie wow? 

von mario gabs auch zig teile.... erfolgreich... aber es kamen immer wieder neue^^ zelda auch viele teile... aber wow ist für ein einzelnes spiel einfach am erfolgreichsten. das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> nennt mal ein game was über jahre so erfolgreich ist oder war wie wow?



Counter Strike, Die Sims?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (29. Juni 2008)

Bei GTA haben sie doch auch gezittert. Naja Diablo sieht schon interessant aus aber so richtig vom Stuhl reißt es mich dann auch nicht. Das Spielprinzip war damals top, heute, im Zeitalter von MMOs seh ich das Game eher als Pausenfüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## birdra (29. Juni 2008)

CS ist ein mod, kein spiel!


----------



## Gias (29. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Baldurs Gate = RPG
> Diablo = Hack&Slay
> 
> Du persönlich würdest Zelda und Baldurs Gate Diablo zwar vorziehen, aber damit kannst DU noch lange nicht beurteilen, was hier die Krone der Schöpfung ist. Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.



hab nie behauptet das die 2 gennanten Beispiele die absolut besten Spiele sind.
War eher in die Richtung selbst wenn diablo das beste hack & slash ist, gibt es noch andere Gernes
und die können einem je nach Geschmack mehr bieten.
Wollte nur den Fanboi ein wenig auf den Boden holen.


----------



## BalianTorres (29. Juni 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht ...
> [...]
> ps. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten.



/ 100% signed

*Edited by Noxiel*
Keine Fullquotes für elf Zeichen. ò_Ó


----------



## AngelusMortifer (29. Juni 2008)

Kujasann schrieb:


> hm nunja wir reden ja jetzt hier auch nur von dem rpg genre ... ego shooter gibts auch noch und da ist z.b Valve oder Epic das was im rpg Blizzard ist. Im strategie genre ist es genauso da hat z.b. EA mit der c&c reihe die nase vorn



sieh es mal so was für RPGs hat blizzard rausgebracht mit denen sie vorne sind?
würd mal sagen das baldursgate. icewind dale rpg technisch besser waren als alle rpgs von blizzard, und fans etc wird es immer geben, aber das jetzt eine ganze spielebranche zittert wegen diablo3 ist etwas übertrieben, wovor sollten sie zittern die ableger an denen gefallen gefunden wurde gehen nun auch in die 2. runde haben einige neue sachen mitgebracht und nun muss blizzard zeigen das sie fähig sind ein spiel herauszubringen was besser als diablo2 ist und nur der name steht nicht für gute spiele.
So und da einige erkannt haben das es meistens geschmacks sache ist wie gut spiele sind, werden die Firmen mit den größten verkaufszahlen gleich zu den besten. P&P rpgs spielt nicht jeder oder? solche spieler haben meistens andere vorstellungen von einem rpg als jemand der mit computer rpgs aufgewachsen ist. Den Thron aus gold haben viele firmen aber gute spiele werden auf einen thron gesetzt nicht die firma die das spiel gemacht hat.

und es fand nicht jeder die diablo reihe gut. nicht jede firma hat "angst" vor diablo3, nur weil du glaubst das diablo3 wieder das ultimative spiel werden wird auf dem pc und deswegen die Spielebranche (die mehr als nur pc umfasst) zittert ist in meinen augen eine verzerrte weltsicht. Andere Spiele zu kritisieren wiel sie dir nicht gefallen und gleich als gescheitert hinstellst ist sehr subjektiv oder dabei sollte man so eine behauptung objektiv begründen können.


----------



## Gocu (29. Juni 2008)

@TE

wenn du damit von Diablo sprichst kann ich nicht mitreden da ich bis jetzt noch nichts von D3 gesehen habe aber das kann man bestimmt nicht mit HdRO oder AoC vergleichen, WoW hingegen etwas aber nicht viel und ich finde HdRO UND AoC besser als WoW also das ist Ansichtssache und wenn du denkst das Blizzard die erfolgreichste Firma ist guck lieber nochmal nach


----------



## Wrongfifty (29. Juni 2008)

Blizzard macht in meinen Augen eines relativ richtig. Sie schmeissen nicht einfach schnell einen zweiten Teil hinterher auf den Markt . Sie flegen ihr Produkt und das über Jahre hinweg.(Ich meine nicht WoW,weil bei einem mmo sollte das selbst verständlich sein)Ich meine Starcraft,Warcraft und Diablo.
Vergleicht mal wie schnell andere Spiele einen zweiten Teil bekommen.


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

nehmen wir die anzahl der gekauften games und die größe und masse der communitys der beiden spiele sc und wc3 ... sind sie um ein mehrfaches größer wie die communitys zu C&C ... und werden von einer größeren masse gespielt von daher haben sie die nase auf jeden fall vorne ... der rest ist geschmack

was jetzt rts angeht

hack and slay steht d2 wie oben auch mit der comm und den spielern über allen anderen hack and slay games ... und das gilt auch für wow wie wir alle wissen ... ob nun fanboy oder nicht das sind tatsachen liebe freunde -.-

mir ist grad nochn spiel eingefallen das bei mir die nase weit oben hat was das entwicklungsstudio angeht ... neverwinter nights hat mich damals von diablo 2 abgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaub das fällt in die rpg reihe oder irr ich mich?


----------



## UnterHund (29. Juni 2008)

Ich denke das grad in letzter Zeit ein großer Teil von Blizzards erfolg NICHT mehr direkt auf ihre Spiele zurückzuführen ist. Vielmehr führt der Hype im Moment dazu das BlizzSpielen einfach viel mehr Raum geschaffen wird als anderen Spielen. 
Bestes Beispiel ist hier schon mal Buffed:

*D3 ist noch net mal ne Woche angekündigt un Buffed gibt ihm n eigenes Forum, während Sacred 2 sich wohl unter "Allgmeine" ausbreiten muss.*

Außerdem werden die Spielezeitschriften vermutlich viel öfter über "revolutionäre" Ideen in D3 berichten als in anderen Spielen. 
Wie D3 wird weiß ich nicht aber bei den meisten anderen neueren Blizzard Spielen (nach D2) hat mich ehrlich gesagt nicht SO viel gereizt. 
Bei Warcraft find ich IMMERNOCH das der zweite Teil der beste ist, WC3 hat einfach zu viel an der Spielwelt geändert. (Trolle sind jetzt Jamaicaner/Orcs nicht "böse"...etc). WoW lass ich da besser gleich ganz weg. (Nicht das WoW n schlechtes Spiel ist, aber bei den Leuten die es in die MMO-Community geholt hat wünsch ich mir manchmal es wäre nie erschienen...)

Naja so long, und nun flamed mich zu,

UnterHund


----------



## HMC-Pretender (29. Juni 2008)

Eines muss man Blizzard zugute halten, sie haben noch nie ein unnötiges Spiel entwickelt. Einige mögen jetzt ihrem Hass auf WoW Luft machen aber auch dieser Titel hat das Genre weitergebracht und Maßstäbe gesetzt. Wenn auch nicht was Spieltiefe angeht so doch zumindest was Präsentation und Zugänglichkeit betrifft.

Gleiches gilt für Starcraft und die Warcraft-Reihe. Echtzeitstrategie gabs und gibts wie Sand am Meer, auch durchaus gute, trotzdem hatte jedes Spiel genug Alleinstellungsmerkmale dass sich der Kauf gelohnt hat, was man von Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Tiberiumgeneral 33 1/3 nicht unbedingt sagen kann.

Inzwischen könnte man natürlich schon anmerken, dass man vielleicht mal nicht ständig Ableger und Fortsetzungen entwickeln sollte aber solange diese einen Fortschritt und keine Wiederholung darstellen bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. Juni 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> du must denken .. 6 jahre alt und sc 10 jahre alt ... und sie werden beide noch aktiv gespielt ... und jetzt sag mich noch das das nix heist ... beide habe noch ne sehr große community



Und du musst erstmal lesen und keine Sätze aus dem weiteren Zusammenhang reisen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (29. Juni 2008)

@ Topic Ersteller:

Was willst du jetzt eigentlich hören? Sollen wir mit dir weinen, Parole bieten oder eine neue Spielefirma gründen?


----------



## Dietrich (30. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es wird immer Leute geben die einfach einen anderen Geschmack haben.



Und das ist auch gut so!



Diablo ist kein RPG!

Zum Thema bestes RPG: "Planescape Torment".


MfG
Dietrich


----------



## masaeN (30. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Und du musst erstmal lesen und keine Sätze aus dem weiteren Zusammenhang reisen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich ja und dazu hab ich dir ne antwort gebeben du meintest ja das blizz "nur" mit wc3 und sc aufm markt ist ... und die werden meiner meinung nach deutlich mehr gespielt als c&c ... und ja ich hab auch c&c gespielt komplette reihe ... ausser die addons ... und auch wc3 hab ich installiert


----------

